# iChat command line on/off?



## TommyWillB (Dec 21, 2003)

Is there a way to Connect/Disconnect and/or set the Available/Away status of iChat from the command line?

I know I can launch it and kill it's process command line, but that's not quite what I'm after.

Are there any other choices?


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 21, 2003)

Disconnect for sure .. sometimes ichat gets stuck, and I kill if from command line. So *top* and then *kill* whatever number it shows for iChat agent. Never tried to connect from terminal though.


----------



## phatcactus (Dec 21, 2003)

An Applescript would surely be of some use.


----------



## glemme (Dec 27, 2003)

Use AppleScript together with:
osacompile(1) - compile AppleScripts and other OSA language scripts
osascript(1) - execute AppleScripts and other OSA language scripts

And you should have a working solution..

/glemme


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 28, 2003)

glemme said:
			
		

> Use AppleScript together with:
> osacompile(1) - compile AppleScripts and other OSA language scripts
> osascript(1) - execute AppleScripts and other OSA language scripts
> 
> ...


Huh?

Can you give me the step-by-step Applesript newbie verson of this answer?


----------



## glemme (Jan 14, 2004)

Just write an applescript that does what it is supposed to do. Read the applescript documentation for iChat.
After that is done. Use the script toghether with the CLI tools osacompile and osascript to make a CLI app that does what you want it to.
Simple enough? I am not in here that often so try it yourself first...

/glemme


----------

